# Prohibited Areas in Tampa Bay



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It is way easier to explain than describe.

Anywhere NOT:
Within the city limit
400 feet from a dwelling
400 feet from a road
A fed/state/county park/refuge.

Hunt literally the entire bay. Just don't hunt where a homeowner is going to get pissed at you.

North of 60 up by Double branch has lots of birds. S of Gandy in the middle has LOTS of birds.

The bay is not your normal hunting in the weeds.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I used to him around gibsonton area, there is one island that literally has a sign saying bird sanctuary but never had an issue other than that. Always saw ducks down there too


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> North of 60 up by Double branch has lots of birds. S of Gandy in the middle has LOTS of birds.
> 
> The bay is not your normal hunting in the weeds.


I’ll check out the upper bay for sure and I was looking at the cockroach area too. I’m in St Pete so it looks like I’m gonna have to drive pretty far either way.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

zlenart said:


> I’ll check out the upper bay for sure and I was looking at the cockroach area too. I’m in St Pete so it looks like I’m gonna have to drive pretty far either way.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Launch at ONeills, go under the bridge and head out to the shallow areas 1/2 to 1 mile east of the bridge.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Should be interesting hunting in the open like that. Do you just cover the boat with a blind and then wade somehwhere else?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I always set out decoys and pushed my boat in the mangroves and hunted behind other mangroves.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> It is way easier to explain than describe.
> 
> Anywhere NOT:
> Within the city limit
> ...


Can you point me to a reference on the distance? I have never read it anywhere official, but others have told me 200 yards from homes/roads (maybe those guys were just being on the safe side?)


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I always set out decoys and pushed my boat in the mangroves and hunted behind other mangroves.


Yeah that's what I've done, but I don't think there are many mangroves down there away from houses. So I'm guessing @DuckNut means out in the open.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

zlenart said:


> Yeah that's what I've done, but I don't think there are many mangroves down there away from houses. So I'm guessing @DuckNut means out in the open.


Yep. Flocks with hundreds and sometimes thousands. You may pick off 1 or 2 along the mangroves but out in open water are where the ducks are.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

yobata said:


> Can you point me to a reference on the distance? I have never read it anywhere official, but others have told me 200 yards from homes/roads (maybe those guys were just being on the safe side?)


I grew up in MI and that is what the law is there. Ironically, there is no law in the state of FL. 

With that being said, if you discharge a firearm you are liable for the damage and duck loads will never do any damage at 400 feet. Also, just because you are legal to hunt right next to someones dock does not mean you should. 

You have seen how pissed off people get when you fish around their docks - try blasting ducks at dawn and see what a rabid raped ape the owner turns into.

I hope this goes without saying but check with local authorities and be sure to write their name and the time of your call. Because I am positive they do not have a clue.

For example: There is a Federal law somewhere that states that the local sheriff's office maintain a list of places that are not open to hunting. Some years ago I called the office and the lady had no idea what I was talking about. She went on to say that if there was a ramp for public use then it was legal to hunt.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Yep. Flocks with hundreds and sometimes thousands. You may pick off 1 or 2 along the mangroves but out in open water are where the ducks are.


That’s crazy. I guess a good blind is important than. Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah...the huge flocks are out in the open water. And I mean huge...tens of thousands per flock at times. That makes it even more annoying when someone cuts into / sets up on a mangrove edge or point. There have been a few times we've been out poling for reds on a higher tide and stumbled across duck blinds. Had to duck and cover once when we rounded a corner into shotgun blasts directed at a few birds who had ventured to close to land.

Just remember its illegal to cut those mangroves and you'll be sharing the water with guys out there fishing as well.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

This is the closest you'll get to an answer. 
https://flfwc.mycusthelp.com/WEBAPP...i1wtz))/AnswerDetail.aspx?sSessionID=&aid=423

Basically, I read it to be 330 yards.
Most states specify in their hunting regulations a distance of 220 yards/660 feet. 
Read carefully that in Florida it is a 3rd degree felony to projectile trespass across private land for the purpose of taking game and whatnot


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

BTW,
The ducks are in the open water. 
Make sure not to use a motor to slide up closer to the ducks


----------

